# Got used wire crate ... what to do?



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I don't know if this is the right section of forum to post this question, but I know that moderators will place it in the right section.

Anyhow, I bought a 1-2 months used wire crate the other day.
Planning to keep my puppy in this crate...since this crate has a separator it can be used for all life stages. Crate size is 42lx28wx32h. Crate looks clean and barely used - there is no scratches or any chew marks on it.

I have a few questions:

1. Is this crate size OK for a grown GSD female?
2. Do I need to do any disinfection of this wire crate before I put my puppy in it?
3. If I have to do any disinfection, how would I go about that?

I had a chance to see a 6 month old puppy that was using that crate...it looked health to me.
Thank you very much for your answers.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

vukc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I don't know if this is the right section of forum to post this question, but I know that moderators will place it in the right section.
> 
> ...


 
that is a good sized crate so yes, i would say its probably going to be just fine. We use the 48inch and our dogs still have plenty of room so i dont think they'd be offended by a 42inch. as far as disinfecting it, i would thoroughly wash it with hot water and even spray it thoroughly with lysol.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Bleach is the only thing that kills the Parvovirus, so I'd clean it with a bleach/water solution. I believe it's 4oz water for a gallon of bleach. Wear white clothes.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree to use bleach and water...you never know what kind of diseases and bacteria was in that crate before you got it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would have suggested the bleach water solution but wasnt sure about it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Like they said, bleach and water is the only thing that kills parvovirus. When you have your pup in it you might want to put a beach towel or blanket over one end so it's more den-like


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We use 256 from PetEdge to disinfect crates, but when not available, bleach does the trick. We have a selection of 42" and 36" crates around here. Most of the girls fit in the 36" until they are 8-9 months old. All the males eventually end up in a 42", so great that you got that size. 
Annette


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, i'd go with bleach and water as well.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello,

Thank you all for your information.....I guess a little bleaching is due 
Have to find some old clothing to do this - only problem is that in my area we currently have temperatures around 10F - so it will be harder to clean this inside a house 

Thank you all again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

On the bleaching, let it "soak" or sit on the sufaces for at least 20 minutes to ensure the disinfecting is done. Then rinse and wipe down the whole thing. Air will disippate the bleach, so any residue you don't remove won't harm the dog.

When I worked at an exotic bird breeding facility we soaked all plastic dishes for that long and then rinsed well. If you are just wiping down the area, it may not be as effective disinfecting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup was in a crate that could support a Great Dan
and there were no problems. if you have a used crate
i think you should bleach it.


----------

